# MACPro exclusive items ( List products only available at PRO Stores )



## Momolovesmac (Oct 31, 2010)

Dear All! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	The Pro Store in my country does not have many items that a Pro Store should have.
  	Please contribute to the list of items that are PRO Store exclusives

  	1) Mixing Medium
  	2) Chromagraphic Pencils ( Coloured ones )


  	Please continue from the list

  	Thank You!


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 31, 2010)

The old MAC Pro site would let everyone (non-pro members included) see which items were Pro only, but that's changed recently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Off the top of my head (and crappy memory, lol), here's what I can remember:

  	Full Coverage Foundation
  	Chromalines
  	Chromacakes
  	Paint Sticks
  	Powder Blush: Salsarose, Azalea
  	Eyeshadow: Bottle Green, Soot, Indian Ink, Vellum, Deep Damson
  	Lipstick: Show Orchid, Fleshpot, Violetta


----------



## Momolovesmac (Oct 31, 2010)

Yea I noticed that too thats why started the thread


----------



## Momolovesmac (Nov 1, 2010)

anymore updates?


----------



## isabela19 (Nov 1, 2010)

Some pigments:
  	Deep purple
  	Green Brown
  	White Gold
  	Blonde's Gold
  	Museum Bronze
  	Heritage Rouge
  	Deep Blue Green
  	Chartreuse
  	Pink Pearl


----------



## PinkBasset (Nov 2, 2010)

I hope I remember these correctly..

  	Eyeshadows: Blue Calm, Bio-Green, Lime, Aqua, Naval, Cobalt, Bright Sunshine, Burnt Orange

  	Powder Blushes: Devil, Full Fuchsia, Burnt Pepper, Apple Red, Rhubarb

  	Lipsticks: Full Fuchsia, Charred Red, Sin, Red Pepper

  	Brushes: 205, 231, 192 (I remember this one had pro-only status at one point, but then I saw this on my counter too, so I don't know), 189 (was this LE or Pro?)


----------



## vesperholly (Nov 2, 2010)

Powder blush: Cantaloupe


----------



## Momolovesmac (Nov 5, 2010)

Are coloured chromagraphic pencils a Pro product too?


----------



## Chester (Nov 15, 2010)

MACKarrie just did a blog post about it. I hope it's ok if I link to her blog http://mackarrie.blogspot.com/2010/11/mac-pro-product-list.html Also I'm not sure if Pro stores around the world carry different products, or if it's all the same worldwide.


----------

